# REVIEW: Mobile Toys Inc. (College Station, Tx)



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Review for:*

Mobile Toys Inc.

*Details:*

Mobile Toys
909 University Dr E # B, College Station, TX 77840
(979) 268-6066

*Website:*

Home


*Specific Contact:*

Chris Pate

Chris is a world class installer and multiple SQ champion competing at the highest level, against the best of the best competitors. I have known Chris for many years, and to be honest he is one of the most passionate people about high fidelity sound you will ever meet. Being the lead singer in a band, he knows a thing or two about live and studio sounds...  Compound that with his meticulous skills and unwavering desire for perfection (I call it OCD ), makes for one of the best all around installer in the nation. 

Recently acquiring a Laser cnc machine, Chris has taken his skills to another level. Priding himself in not getting returns, he does everything right the first time so the customer does not have to waste time returning to get stuff fixed. With that being said, most of the panels he uses now are from pvc plastic, and not with the more traditional mdf which can warp and disfigure in our hot humid Texas weather. Ensuring the build will last much much longer. 

I woud highly recommend Mobile Toys to anyone who wishes to have any work done without worrying about the shop's performance level. I assure you they are TOP NOTCH. The attention to detail and the fit and finish of each product is phenomenal... 


*Work Done:*

*2012 Nissan Titan:*

System:

HU: Sony RSX-GS9

DSP: Mosconi 8-12 aerospace

Amplifiers: Mosconi zero class A, Mosconi Zero3, Mosconi Zero1

Speakers: Focal prototype tweeter, Focal Beryllium 6w2, Illusion c10xl




Enough with the talk, here are some pics...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Something seems different with that dash........... 



Really, that is an amazing install. Reminds me of the early/mid 90s when a custom Dash was the norm for IASCA finals... 

Are there any original panels in the truck??


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Lastly, I just want to send out a huge thanks to Chris Pate and the team at Mobile toys, Nick Wingate, all my teammates, and the people at ORCA designs for making this all happen. The support and love that ORCA designs have shown me over the years have been impeccable... Thank you again for making this all happen!!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Chad!!
10s in door?I hope they deaden to death!!!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks awesome Chad! Chris and the boys really did a great job. Can't wait to hear it at Aggieland this year.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I have the opportunity to see Chad's truck in person. The fit and finish is top notch and the use of cnc is very apparent in the install. Everything flowed very well in the design and I loved the materials used to finish it off.

The turnaround time on it was pretty impressive too. 

I did get a few minutes listening to it and it sounds really nice. No apparent flaws and I loved the subbass in the doors. The truck get nuts!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So may I inquire as to how long a build such as this took to complete ? It's fantastic I must say, and all looks factory.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning both in vision and execution! Kudos to Chris, and lucky you 

I'm hoping to make a brief trip to Houston in the next month or two, and would love to see/hear this build.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> So may I inquire as to how long a build such as this took to complete ? It's fantastic I must say, and all looks factory.


A total of approximately 3 weeks. The Mobile Toys "team" is very efficient...


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have seen, touched and listened to the vehicles that come out of mobile toys and all of them have been top notch... Chad truck is on another level.. Congrats bro!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you share what's going on in the dash. I see the tweeter, midrange and doors hold the sub. What's in the area right behind the steering wheel?


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! That's some great work, I can't wait to hear and see that truck in person!!!!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have heard/seen this vehicle a couple of times since it was built/tuned. It sounds and looks incredible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Can you share what's going on in the dash. I see the tweeter, midrange and doors hold the sub. What's in the area right behind the steering wheel?


Its a "bass trap" of sorts. Focal Black Hole 5 is underneath there. The idear was for it to help with upper freq reflections.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I had the opportunity to hear this truck at finals last year (2016). It sounded amazing then, prior to what has been recently done. It was one of the most "True to Life" sounding vehicles I demoed. 

Seeing the equipment changes and the first class install that has taken place, my mind is blown. I can only imagine how GREAT this truck is going to sound. If you get the chance to listen to this Titian please do. Chad is an excellent tuner with good ear for audio. I promise it will be an experience you remember.

Chad great looking truck and keep up the good work. Chris Pate knocked that install out the park...


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

Chris and his team always do great work. I cant wait to hear your ride Chad. Simply freakn awesome.


----------



## MXCRAZY123 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am lucky to live in College Station. I have had them do an install in my old car. It is tempting to take my civic to them this time around and not even mess with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the opportunity to see several of Chris's builds, and they were all top notch. Chad's truck is incredible from the last build - I loved what they did with the Tru amps and the doors.....I'm really looking forward to hearing this!


----------

